# 2002 experiences



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

I am considering the purchase of a 1972 2002. What kind of driving experience can I expect? Possible to use as a daily driver (some interstate travel - 15 miles only two days a week)? Is the 2002 a spirited car to drive? I presently own an e9 csi. How do they compare?
Thanks
psychrunner


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

I can't compare to an E9, but I know lots of E9 owners are also 2002 owners. I have owned 02s for 32 years and still love driving them. My 1802 touring is my daily driver, probably putting approx. 100 miles a week, some freeway. 4 speed with 4:11 diff makes it a little "buzzy" on the freeway, but very zippy around town. Given a choice, I would rather drive the 02 over any car available to me. They are not blazing fast, but very agile and love the "twistys" and canyon carving...that is where they are happiest. Very hard to keep from grinning when driving 02s.


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks Steve. Look forward to getting it. Should be ready in about three months (some resto on it). A/C or not?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## twenty02vnz (May 4, 2008)

roundies for randy!


----------



## kmoy2002 (May 19, 2008)

I've got a '73 tii that in my honest opinion is amazing. Though I never owned a e9 (which I someday would love to) I say the tii is a fun weekend/summer car. I've been used to power steering and having no p/s is different for me. For a dd, I use the 330i and the 540i. Thats just me.

Either case, love the car and would recommend you to go for it too.


----------

